# FYI MOSQUITO,,,Milking EYES NOW! Burrrrrr



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

MOSQUITO
*I just got a call,,,, They're pulling up nets and milking walleyes at the SW boat launch. *


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Already..wow i would have thought it was to cold. Did you here anything about sizes of the fish


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Probably need too get it done before the nets get locked up in the ice.


----------



## 3step (Mar 19, 2013)

They are pulling up some good size fish, saw a few that would push 20'' in the tubs.


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

I can't stand it anymore, i'm going fishing!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

village idiot said:


> probably need too get it done before the nets get locked up in the ice.


lmao............loadin' up the shanty and spud bar now. be there about an hour


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

You are killing me with that update! This weather SUCKS!!!


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

I was there twice this week when they brought them in. The biggest I saw was about 26 to 27", probably 7 to 8 lb. female. Most averaged two to four lbs. They said this has been a very good week for the number of walleye and the size. 

Hat's off to those guys for braving 33deg. water, wind, waves and cold. Great job!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

set-the-drag said:


> Already..wow i would have thought it was to cold. Did you here anything about sizes of the fish


ive been told by the a friend on the boat they have to break ice off everything. brrrrr.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Does the lake have ice on it?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea this is bs... i got a empty freezer and the itch to get out and hammer some fish hell at this point i will take some bluegill or a carp anything!!!! Old man winter is really got us by the balls


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

sylvan 17 said:


> Does the lake have ice on it?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No ice, it's wide open.


----------



## 3step (Mar 19, 2013)

This weekend, it won't matter.......I'll be out!!!!!!!


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

sylvan21 said:


> No ice, it's wide open.


 Thanks for the update.


----------



## allyfisher (Jan 9, 2013)

This is close to the same time they did it last year. I don't remember zacktly but I had the boat out the beginning of march due to the warm weather then.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

is the launch ramp open and ice free?


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

About what time do they pull the nets down there?


----------



## 3step (Mar 19, 2013)

I've was there about 11am a few times last week and the first boat had been there and the second was about to come in. Guess the times depend on a few things but 11 seems to work.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

They had the nets out at 224 on Berlin the other day (probably there still).


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

t.stuller said:


> They had the nets out at 224 on Berlin the other day (probably there still).


Yeah, and empty.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Last year we had a week of 70 degreees by now too!


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

I tried to fish today. It made about 1/2" of ice overnight. They were breaking thru ice to get to the nets. Water temp dropped 5* from 5 days ago.


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

Did you catch anything out there today and was there any water to wade in by shore?


----------



## 3step (Mar 19, 2013)

Did not get out....too much ice, you would have had to break a hole to drop a line. Once the ice is gone there are plenty of spots to wade for walleye, but you better wait until the water temp is back up at least 4 degrees.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

The crew at berlin has been catching between 1500, and 2000 males a day there. They are also getting eggs. Thats what I heard.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lilbrownjug (Apr 8, 2011)

I originally tried to post this on the quick reply link on EZBITE Quote but it did not take, so i'll make my own again! I don't know about the rest of the members but that has got to stop. Not saying it's not important, but this is a fishing site, not a local news site. You can post it in your local news site, youtube, and many others. Don't post it on here...Please!


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Lilbrownjug said:


> I originally tried to post this on the quick reply link on EZBITE Quote but it did not take, so i'll make my own again! I don't know about the rest of the members but that has got to stop. Not saying it's not important, but this is a fishing site, not a local news site. You can post it in your local news site, youtube, and many others. Don't post it on here...Please!


 What the heck are you talking about?


----------



## Lilbrownjug (Apr 8, 2011)

This link posted by Ezbite....http://www.youtube.com/user/ezbite1

What does this have to do with fishing?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

still confused?


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Lilbrownjug said:


> This link posted by Ezbite....http://www.youtube.com/user/ezbite1
> 
> What does this have to do with fishing?


 I wouldn't dwell on it too much.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

are the launch ramps useable? can you get to the main lake?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Lilbrownjug said:


> This link posted by Ezbite....http://www.youtube.com/user/ezbite1
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with fishing?


That's part of the "signature" of one of our long standing and most revered members. Trust me, it does not bother any other "members"! We thoroughly enjoy his videos and look forward eagerly to the next ones!! By the way, there's agreat one on netting and processing walleyes during the spawn at Mosquito from last year! that I think even you would like it if you bother to look it up(on that same link)!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

welllllllll........... another thread hijacked. I can tell there will be no answer for me! gah!


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

set-the-drag said:


> Yea this is bs... i got a empty freezer and the itch to get out and hammer some fish hell at this point i will take some bluegill or a fugin carp anything!!!! Old man winter is really got us by the balls


you got that right. but its good to hear about the size of the fish. and that **** is actually going down! cant wait to get out..


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Lilbrownjug said:


> It's a relative that died in that link....WTF! Is this a fishing sight or a Fricken News Channel? Don't Dwell on it? It's not your relative that died!


 I am sure it was not put on here to hurt anybody,that was a very bad situation for alot of people including Ezbite.


----------



## Lilbrownjug (Apr 8, 2011)

sylvan 17 said:


> I am sure it was not put on here to hurt anybody,that was a very bad situation for alot of people including Ezbite.


Look I am not here to hurt anyone, I only stated I don't like what is posted on ezbite site. Remove it is easy, and if you don't then other actions will follow. I simply ask the first time. If you look at the rules, you will see you cannot inflict abusive situations as follows.

Posting of external web site addresses: Are allowed provided they are not for advertising purposes (financial and/or bulk traffic), and must be pre-approved by OGF staff. This includes other fishing websites. Content on external websites must not be offensive, abusive, and/or adult oriented. 

Just because both of you are Senior Members does not mean you are god or the rules change. I don't want this situation to be advertised any more than it has already. I live on this site for all the fishing information I can get for where ever I go and to read that everyday is not cool.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

lol, man i love cabin fever. pop your popcorn now!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Lilbrownjug said:


> Look I am not here to hurt anyone, I only stated I don't like what is posted on ezbite site. Remove it is easy, and if you don't then other actions will follow. I simply ask the first time. If you look at the rules, you will see you cannot inflict abusive situations as follows.
> 
> Posting of external web site addresses: Are allowed provided they are not for advertising purposes (financial and/or bulk traffic), and must be pre-approved by OGF staff. This includes other fishing websites. Content on external websites must not be offensive, abusive, and/or adult oriented.
> 
> Just because both of you are Senior Members does not mean you are god or the rules change. I don't want this situation to be advertised any more than it has already. I live on this site for all the fishing information I can get for where ever I go and to read that everyday is not cool.


 I am not offended by his videos at all. An OGF Member cared enough to help other fellow human beings. He had limited choices because of the circumstances at the scene. He did the most that he could do under those circumstances. He is sharing that information with us... I am Proud of ezbite.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lilbrownjug said:


> Look I am not here to hurt anyone, I only stated I don't like what is posted on ezbite site. Remove it is easy, and if you don't then other actions will follow. I simply ask the first time. If you look at the rules, you will see you cannot inflict abusive situations as follows.


this would of been better handled if you'd of PM'd me. but since you seem to be calling me out, i will respond (against my better judgement). i posted those videos because a reported called me and wanted to use the footage on the evening news. the only way for him to get it was to get it off of youtube. i also decided it'd be a good idea for me post it to MY youtube channel because it is a very emotional event in my life too (remember i found the SUV, i called 911 at 7:07 that morning, i climbed down that 8' embankment to see if i could find survivors). i want to be able to recall what happened 3 or 5 years down the road. no, i dont want to forget them or what happened, that would be wrong. 

if your offended by it, im sorry you are, it was not my intent. HOWEVER... its MY youtube channel and i will not be pressured by anyone, ANYONE who thinks they can sensor what i post on it. i broke no rules and ive made no threats towards anyone. too bad i cant say the same for you...

i will not respond to you in public any longer. if you need to vent or make more threats, PM me.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Guys, can we please get back on the topic of fishing. As EZ said, if you have a problem with his you tube link, PM him to discuss it. Thanks. This weather down in KY stinks.


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

For someone who is worried about what is proper for this site, you sure hijacked this thread with nonsense. I cant believe the moderaters havent deleted the irrelavent post. That post has nothing to do with skeeter eyes.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

johnboy111711 said:


> welllllllll........... another thread hijacked. I can tell there will be no answer for me! gah!


Thank you Chaunc and Eyewall. Johnboy, The ramps have been clear for a while now. They did get skimmed over the other night due to a lack of wind that night. I don't think we'll see that again. Hope this helps.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

HUMMMM, Bummer,,,, I'm trying to post some pics but the upload is failing?
What's up with that???
Are the files to big? 3.83mg

I never had this problem before?


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

wow it seems like everyone is a little high strung, looks like everyone needs to get on the lake, it will solve alot of problems. what do you guys think this weather is gonna do to the fish? im guessing they wont spawn for a month with the way this crap is going.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

fish420 said:


> wow it seems like everyone is a little high strung, looks like everyone needs to get on the lake, it will solve alot of problems. what do you guys think this weather is gonna do to the fish? im guessing they wont spawn for a month with the way this crap is going.


There probably spawning now


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Walleye are spawning. Why do you think fish crews r collecting eggs at mosquito? The walleye spawn may last several weeks with this weather.


----------



## 3step (Mar 19, 2013)

The egg collecting could be over today or tomorrow, good bunch of guys doing the work.....thanks fellas for the info you gave us.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

The main push of fish should be the next few days. Yes the walleye usually spawn for a long period of time and yes this weather will prolong the spawn but the big push of fish is already started in.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

What do you mean, the main push of fish, if you don't mind me asking?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

The main group of females should push up within the next few days. The younger females and late ones will go on for a few weeks. The males are really moving now.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

Does this mean they are feeding? I was throwing a jig and twister at mosquito cemetery and saw a fish roll and throw its tail out of the water, about ten feet from shore, I Told myself it was a walleye, had some good size to it too!
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Well yoi may not be able to catch them but that was probobly a female. They are not eating they have other things in mind. The males are the ones that will react but they are in full swing spawning so fishing maybe tough. Give I rt a few days and the males will be ready to feed. Its going to be crazy once this weather straightens out.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## allyfisher (Jan 9, 2013)

They should be hungry once they are done 'taking care of business'.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Lilbrownjug said:


> I originally tried to post this on the quick reply link on EZBITE Quote but it did not take, so i'll make my own again! I don't know about the rest of the members but that has got to stop. Not saying it's not important, but this is a fishing site, not a local news site. You can post it in your local news site, youtube, and many others. Don't post it on here...Please!


As a rule, I consider anything in someone's signature as optional content. You can turn off signatures in the User CP. This makes it truly optional, IMHO. I don't see a sig unless I click on a user name.


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

i didnt think the water was quite warm enough for them yet but if theyre getting fish in the nets then yeah its on. i cant wait for this weather to organize itself a little bit and get a few warm days in a row. i fished mosquito last year when they were rolling in the shallows and only caught one dink male. im gonna wait a week or so.


----------

